# Widow mother as dependent while applying 189 VISA



## neeraj.setya (Jan 3, 2016)

I got the visa invite for 189 on 3rd Feb 2016. Can I apply with my widow mother (62 years old) while filling 189 VISA as dependent? She is financially and emotionally dependent on me.

My mother has one son (me) and two daughters (living in india).

Please suggest.


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

Most probably you are not going to pass balance of family test https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Brin/Pare/balance-of-family-test

Your best chance is you migrate first and if one of your sister apply for her visa then you will pass balance of family test.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

There's no balance of family test required to include a parent as a dependent on a 189 visa. The balance of family test applies if you were to sponsor a parent visa two years after living in Australia.

To include her as a dependent in your 189 application, you need to prove she meets the criteria for dependent, i.e. fully dependent and living in your household for the past 12 months, etc.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

neeraj.setya said:


> I got the visa invite for 189 on 3rd Feb 2016. Can I apply with my widow mother (62 years old) while filling 189 VISA as dependent? She is financially and emotionally dependent on me.
> 
> My mother has one son (me) and two daughters (living in india).
> 
> Please suggest.


Yes you can include her. I know some applicants who have successfully done it. It is the right thing to do. She will have to pass medical test and you will have to submit proofs of financial dependency for last 12 months. No balance of family test is required.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

neeraj.setya said:


> I got the visa invite for 189 on 3rd Feb 2016. Can I apply with my widow mother (62 years old) while filling 189 VISA as dependent? She is financially and emotionally dependent on me.
> 
> My mother has one son (me) and two daughters (living in india).
> 
> Please suggest.


I guess you shall include mother in your application, as u said mother is financially and emotionally dependent on you then it seems a genuine case,

you need to have good paper work for last 1-2 year to show her as dependent.

some links which may be helpful

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/713490-dependent-visa-mother.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...endent-parents-include-subclass-190-visa.html


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

Maggie-May24 said:


> There's no balance of family test required to include a parent as a dependent on a 189 visa. The balance of family test applies if you were to sponsor a parent visa two years after living in Australia.
> 
> To include her as a dependent in your 189 application, you need to prove she meets the criteria for dependent, i.e. fully dependent and living in your household for the past 12 months, etc.


I received my visa grant for self and family. My mother was not included in my visa application at that time. Now I feel like applying for her as well. I am yet to make a move to Oz, though I have the grant.

What will be the process?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

evangelist said:


> I received my visa grant for self and family. My mother was not included in my visa application at that time. Now I feel like applying for her as well. I am yet to make a move to Oz, though I have the grant.
> 
> What will be the process?


You would need to sponsor her for a parent visa. To be a sponsor, you need to have lived in Australia for 2 years and you must be a permanent resident.

To be eligible for a parent visa, your mother needs to pass the Balance Of Family test which generally requires her to have more children living in Australian as citizen/PR than living outside Australia. She also needs to pass the medical check and police check.

There are two basic categories of parent visas: contributory and non-contributory. The non-contributory visa is less expensive but takes longer. The DIBP website quotes 30 years processing, but most people think the queue is closer to 10-12 years, and the cost is around $4,000 AUD.

The contributory visa is more expensive but quicker. It takes approx. 2 years processing, but costs approx. $50,000 AUD.


----------



## doubletrouble (Aug 27, 2015)

neeraj.setya said:


> I got the visa invite for 189 on 3rd Feb 2016. Can I apply with my widow mother (62 years old) while filling 189 VISA as dependent? She is financially and emotionally dependent on me.
> 
> My mother has one son (me) and two daughters (living in india).
> 
> Please suggest.



Hi Neeraj,

You can definitely apply for your mother as dependent in 189 and it is a wise choice. I have done it and my case is in progress. But few question you should answer:

1. Did you mention your mother as dependent in your EOI?
2. You are saying, She is financially and emotionally dependent on you; believe me case officer won't buy your words, you have to back this up with solid proofs. Three things are important:
a) first she must be living with you i.e. you both have same address in your ID cards or voting cards for at least last 12 months.
b) How do you pay her money, any bank transfer or did you invested anything in her name, saying by cash won't work, you have to figure this out?
c) You must present her medical bills that you have paid. 
3. She must clear medical exams.

I hope this will help.

Best of luck,
J.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

Maggie-May24 said:


> You would need to sponsor her for a parent visa. To be a sponsor, you need to have lived in Australia for 2 years and you must be a permanent resident.
> 
> To be eligible for a parent visa, your mother needs to pass the Balance Of Family test which generally requires her to have more children living in Australian as citizen/PR than living outside Australia. She also needs to pass the medical check and police check.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the detailed response, Maggie.

It appears that her case has become quite difficult (close to impossible) at this stage since I did not include her in my visa application. 
I do not understand why such a mistake should be penalized so heavily.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

evangelist said:


> Thank you for the detailed response, Maggie.
> 
> It appears that her case has become quite difficult (close to impossible) at this stage since I did not include her in my visa application.
> I do not understand why such a mistake should be penalized so heavily.


The process can be quite unforgiving, but DIBP expects people to have enough information or read/research carefully when applying for a visa (or to hire a professional migration agent to help them if they can't). I will admit that I get annoyed when I see posts that say "a migration agent is a waste of time/money, you can find all the information you need here/DIBP website/etc." because it can be the questions you didn't know to ask that cause the most headaches. 

The application would have asked you to declare all dependent family members. If your mother meets the criteria for dependent (lives with you, financially dependent on you, etc.) then you would have been expected to include her. A lot of parents do not meet this criteria and cannot be included (i.e. not fully dependent, both parents still living, etc.) and the parent visa application is the only possibility.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

Maggie-May24 said:


> The process can be quite unforgiving, but DIBP expects people to have enough information or read/research carefully when applying for a visa (or to hire a professional migration agent to help them if they can't). I will admit that I get annoyed when I see posts that say "a migration agent is a waste of time/money, you can find all the information you need here/DIBP website/etc." because it can be the questions you didn't know to ask that cause the most headaches.
> 
> The application would have asked you to declare all dependent family members. If your mother meets the criteria for dependent (lives with you, financially dependent on you, etc.) then you would have been expected to include her. A lot of parents do not meet this criteria and cannot be included (i.e. not fully dependent, both parents still living, etc.) and the parent visa application is the only possibility.


you are right. In my case, I really didn't have her immigration on top my mind when I did my visa as I was more bothered about my visa application.
My application was done by a MARA agent, but he hardly guided me on this particular item.


----------



## aus-here-i-come (May 26, 2016)

doubletrouble said:


> Hi Neeraj,
> 
> You can definitely apply for your mother as dependent in 189 and it is a wise choice. I have done it and my case is in progress. But few question you should answer:
> 
> ...


Hello!

Your post just motivate my intentions. Well during my EOI, I quoted my mother as dependent. Can you tell me your visa application status and can you please through some light on my case as I am about to lodge my case. 

Following are the details which relates to my mother.

1. My father and her only husband passed away in 1990.

2. The house we live in is on my mother's name, but I pay all the bills (which are also on her name) and maintenance related to the house which can be proved from my online utility payments history on my bank account and certificate from society's chairman stating that I am the focal person of the house.

3. My bank account address and address on my ID card is the same.

4. Other source of income is her government pension (which is very less i.e. around $320 AUD). Where as monthly expenditure for an unattended old aged person can be more than 900 AUD.

5. She is a patient of hypertension (I have got the medical certificate). an may be some bills.

6. My mother has 3 children including me (I am the youngest). My elder sister is married and lives in a different city with her family and my brother is living abroad for more than 3-4 year and currently living in Australia on Temp Work Visa since nov-2015.

7. She is dependent on me for her medical treatment and she is enlisted official medical card new and old.

Please help me through this is you have any idea about it.


----------

